# @ Admin and Mods -- Please help



## FirawynAlpha (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi guys, 

This is "the" Firawyn. 

My, um, life was just hacked. All my accounts had passwords changed. I couldn't get into my email, my facebook, TTF, or anything. SO, I've had to start from scratch with all except my facebook, which I managed to recover, but at this juncture I'm beyond frustrated with the whole ordeal. 

David, or mods, or SOMEBODY, please email me at ---> [email protected], so I can reset the password for my account here. I created the accounts "FirawynBeta", and this one, "FirawynAlpha". Typed in the wrong email address for the first one I opened. Sorry. Please delete both of them and just get my original one back on. 

 Not my best day ever.


----------



## Uminya (Mar 16, 2010)

Considering your MSN has/had been hacked for some time, you should seriously scanning your computer for keyloggers and other malicious programs with as many tools as you can get your hands on. If in doubt, take it to an IT person.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 17, 2010)

Got a new computer, so that should solve a world of problems. Thanks guyd, Fir is back!


----------

